# Puentear integrados



## juanjaem (Mar 2, 2007)

Primero una pregunta un poco simple: ¿cuando puenteas un amplificador, que se suman las potencias?.
Tambien me gustaria saber si se puede puentear 2 integrados, por ejemplo dos TDA7560, que trae 4 entradas para cuatro salidas, y si se puede, ¿como se haria?, ke ventajas e incovenientes ay respecto a consumo y disipacion?. Gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 3, 2007)

Que significa puentear? Si conectas entre si las salidas, vas a hacer un
cortocircuito. Si conectas la carga entre dos salidas debes cuidar que
las señales sean alimentadas en contrafase. El proceso no es lineal, 
como apilar ladrillos. Cuando se ponen transistores de potencia en paralelo
estos lo son por medio de resistencias en serie que sirven de realimentacion
y compensacion, para evitar que los desbalances naturales en prestaciones
entre componentes hagan que la disipación de potencia ocurra EN los
dispositivos.


----------



## Dano (Mar 3, 2007)

Cuando dos amplificador se colocan en puente se suman las potencias, este tipo de conexión se llama desfase a 180°. Mas atrás hay un tema abierto sobre este tema.
Con integrados no es recomendable colocarlo en bridge porque produce demasiada inestabilidad térmica no obstante esto no quiere decir que no se puedan colocar.

En tu caso con el amplificador TDA7560 no se puede conectar porque el mismo amplificador ya esta amplificando las dos líneas del parlante.

Saludos


----------



## juanjaem (Mar 3, 2007)

Esta bien, gracias por la información, ya ha visto el otro tema y esta bastante bien explicado, gracias. saludos


----------

